# Something funny I've noticed...



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I noticed this a long time ago, but decided to post about it to see if anyone could relate.

Yoshi is one of those super grump hedgehogs. The ones that no matter how much you handle, they still huff and puff. He did grow up in a pet store, so I guess it's pretty understandable. I love him no matter what though. 

Anyway, I noticed a long time ago that if I'm holding him, no matter how huffy he is, if I walked (or jogged sorta) down the stairs, he'd be quiet and look around and be happy! It seems that with gentle bouncing (nothing jarring, I assure you), Yoshi calms right down and relaxes. I tested this many times, not on purpose, just by taking him up and down stairs like I regularly would. And it never fails. :lol: If I very softly bounce him in my hands or arms, I get the same reaction from him. A happy, relaxed hedgehog!

It makes me feel like he's a human baby sometimes. :lol: Does anybody else's hedgie like to be treated like a human baby? :?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Amelia calms down when you "rough house" with her. It's the strangest thing...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, for some rocking them side to side while holding and they settle down.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I use to lightly bounce and rock my rescue, Sasha. It also calmed him down a bit.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

My Milly loves it when I sway back and forth with her in my arms.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Works for me too.

Nara loves to be rocked, like a baby.

I also read her stories, we have the Mrs. Tiggywinkle book (Beatrix Potter's story about the hedgehog!) but she doesn't seem interested in the pictures.  

Nara also likes me to "walk" her around (while holding her) and we look at different things--Christmas tree lights, outside the window, things around the house. She gets all interested.  

Funny little creatures, aren't they.

ML


----------



## CarlaB (Nov 16, 2011)

Yep - Spike calms down if we rock him back and forth too. My daughter figured out if we hold him while he's balled up and we rock him and then kind of pass him back and forth between both hands (you know how you hold them cupped in your hands on their back) that he calms down and comes out to see what's up. If he starts getting nervous I pick him up and walk around with him and he calms down and sits still on my hand looking at things. So funny!


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

Pretty much the only way to get Rammus out of his ball is to gently bounce him. It's so cute the little things hedgies do


----------



## Dash (Jan 11, 2012)

Hah, Dash is the same way. He was a pet shop baby so naturally he gets grumpy when you first pick him up, but if I walk with him and have him held he looks happy and lets me pet him and doesn't hiss up


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Annabell isn't a huge fan of walking too much. But she calms down if I hold her against my chest so she can feel my heart beat. (my trick for nail clipping is holding her there)


----------



## Kitta Furen (Jan 12, 2012)

It is really weird, but so so cute how hedgehogs do that. I got the idea from a youtube video (See here --> 



), and when I tried it my hedgehog who'd only been living with us for 3 days uncurled in my hand and did the "I-want-to-get-out-of-this-ball" wriggle. And then after a week of living with us, I tried the same thing when two new people were with him, and sure enough, he did it again!  He made me so proud, being nice to those people and all, what a good boy!


----------



## AL111 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for sharing! I will try this the next time Dexter is a grumpasaurus...so probably tonight! haha


----------

